# Yellow tail acei



## Rob04421 (Mar 2, 2018)

Can anyone confirm how big these grow as there seems to be some websites saying 5" and others saying 7"+ I have 6x of them in a 200ltr tank with som yellow labs and white top afra do they make ok tankmates?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Rob04421 said:


> Can anyone confirm how big these grow as there seems to be some websites saying 5" and others saying 7"+


I have seen in a thread a few years back, with pictures of older specimens placed beside a tape measure that demonstrate that they can get over 7".
My male at almost 3 years from purchase measured at 6 3/4":


One of my females at just over 2 years from purchase measured at 6 3/8":

My other 2 females (at just over 2 years from purchase) measured 6 1/8".
They will easily exceed 5". And it's not unusual or unrealistic to expect that they could exceed 6". About the only mbuna that can get a little larger then acei are crabro, williamasi, and maybe some of the Petrotilapia.


----------



## Rob04421 (Mar 2, 2018)

Got sold these by my lfs saying perfect for my tank and beginer seems like these will need tog go once they reach 4" thanks for your pics


----------



## bobby375 (Dec 30, 2017)

My four are growing like weeds...


----------



## bobby375 (Dec 30, 2017)

BTW- photographing fish is as hard as kids and puppies!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

*** also had a few 6"-7" acei over the years. I have one now close to 6".


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

bobby375 said:


> BTW- photographing fish is as hard as kids and puppies!


Truth.

It is extremely difficult to capture what the eye is actually seeing.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm down to four, started with six 15 months ago ... they were probably 2" to 2 1/2" at the time.

The largest is now at least 5" ... possibly a little more.

They're in a 55G with some yellow labs and a few other fish.

They'll get moved over to a six foot 100G tank as soon as I can get the stand built and the tank set up.


----------



## WowieMalawi (Dec 26, 2017)

bobby375 said:


> My four are growing like weeds...
> 
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2


Nice looking fish! :thumb:


----------

